# smelt dipping



## tcsffishing (Jan 31, 2008)

i am thinking about trying smelt dipping for the first time this weekend. if anyone has any info on the run or where to go please PM me. thanks in advance


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

This is an unmentionable river!


----------



## tcsffishing (Jan 31, 2008)

sry i wasnt aware that it was "unmentionable" cause ive heard it talked about on here before. im not askin anyone to post it on the main page a Pm is all i am asking for.


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

Suckers in it this weekend. 
tb


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

You might dip a net in the river and call it smelt dipping but you more then likly wont see any smelt. My kids have been catching suckers for two weeks now so I would think it is a little late.


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

I know some guys were still getting them last weekend and personally I was still getting them at the end of last week on this end. They have been running really late at night or really early in the a.m. if you know what I mean, earlier in the a.m. than one might think.


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

Wow!!! The entire direction of this thread has been changed from unmentionables to smelt!!!! Such power!!!  

Yea, there are suckers in the original unmentionable river and it's neighboring unmentionable creeks!!! Actually, some of the suckers were rather good looking - had a bright red stripe down lengthwise about 2 inches wide. Very cool fish!
tb


----------

